# functional ram air?



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok so Im sure there has been a million threads on this, but i want to buy a intake that uses the hood. i hate non functional appearance mods like the scoops on the hood. 

I saw this, though it is pricey, has anyone bought this?
DMS 2005-2006 Pontiac GTO LS2 Air Intake Kit - Dominant Motorsports


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Man – that’s expensive HP. $430 for the unit plus $60 per filter. $550 for a CAI, no thanks. Did not see the MAF, but I am assuming it's there. 
Not sure, but I think the scoops are a few inches behind the CAI making their claim suspect.


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

yeah expensive is right. i wanted to see if anyone has been the guinea pig for it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

IMO.. It looks like Royal $hit. I'd sacrifice performance for gaudiness over that set up any day.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree

The set up is simular to the Vettes in theory, but a Volant would look so much better under the hood and I doubt you would notice and power difference.


----------



## EmeryZ28 (Sep 16, 2008)

checka this out

Mahan Performance - Ram Air


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

those look cheap and cheezzzy


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

They are cool though. I don't like seeing the radiator exposed. The fit just seems to be off.
Perhaps in black, it would not stick out so much.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

raspantienator said:


> They are cool though. I don't like seeing the radiator exposed. The fit just seems to be off.
> Perhaps in black, it would not stick out so much.


:agree Just a little too bold for me, I guess the black would fix that.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the scoops on the hood are fairly small and are in a lower pressure area. other than an opening to outside air they don't have the best placement or size for an intake.


----------

